# Frogs & Toads > Frogs >  Tadpole Morphing Stages and Time

## Ian

Does anyone know exactly how long each stage of green frog or bullfrog tadpole morphing is because one of my six tadpoles has just developed its front arms and now I am wondering how long it will take for it to leave the water. If anyone has this information or can link me to a site about these species that would be very appreciated, thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## Louis Charles Bruckner

There are many factors that will influence the amount of time from egg to froglet.

Species 
Nutrition 
Environmental conditions. water quality, Temperature just to name a few. 

If you can provide some basic info Like the above
Then someone might be able to help.

----------


## Ian

Ok so I guess I'll just list the info.
I believe the one with both sets of legs is a Rana clamitans while others might be Rana catesbeiana or/are Rana clamitans.
I feed them tadpole pellets and algae tablets every day.
I have two tanks, the larger three in a 20 gallon with some land, and the smaller three in a 10 gallon.
I use dechlorinated water that I change weekly.
The water temperature is about 70-73 degrees.
In each tank there is an airstone, plants and rocks.

----------


## Louis Charles Bruckner

Now someone that knows can answer the question. 

Sorry But I don't have a lot of experience with breeding.
But I am glad that you did separate the larger bullfrog from the others
Since they are really cannibalistic even in late tadpole stages. 

Sounds like you have a good handle on things so far. 

Hopefully Some one else here will be able to give you a answer shortly.

BTW welcome to the forum. 

and if you can provide pictures that will help a great deal.

----------


## Ashley

I raised some Wood Frog babies last year.  From hatching to frog stage took a total of 2 months. I raised Green Frogs once a long time ago. I think they took about as long as the Wood Frogs did. I can't remember.

I had some broad fake leaves that I attached to the sides of the tanks when the tadpoles started to grow all their legs.  They would gather and rest on the leaves above water. At that point I would remove them from their aquatic setup for a very damp paper towel one.  Within a week or so they would loose their tail and be moved to a regular terrestrial setup.  I did the same thing with the Green Frogs back a few years ago.  It's been 3 years. I wish I could remember the exact dates each stage was met. I know I posted them on my Facebook. But those posts are lost (I did look for you lol).

Edit to fix typo:  I had typed 4 months when it was actually 2 months!

----------


## Ian

Lol thanks for the input I'll get some leaves and I had no idea about the damp paper towels so thank you very much for that.

----------


## Heather

American bullfrogs can take up to 2 years to progress from newly hatched tads to froglets. It will depend on how old your tads are. 

It sounds like you're doing a great job.

----------


## Ian

These are the three biggest ones.  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

Being that they have their back legs it should only be a few months, though I could not give an accurate guess. Awesome tads! I love bullies  :Smile: .

----------


## jeromeetabuzo

Dont forget to put a rock or something it can perch on when it grows all four legs   :Smile:   , Good luck on your tadpoles  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ian

The one with all four legs is now out of the water and losing it's tail. It only has about three or four more days to go!  :Smile:

----------

